# best way to make bud taste good..( look)



## jeromy1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey all, i want to know how you make your bud smell different or taste different. So lets hear it!


----------



## Budski (Feb 11, 2009)

Properly cured and good (strain)plant= Crystally bud and great taste/smoke!
Just look at the (?) box link on the top of the page. all your big questions are answered there


----------



## jeromy1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

Budski said:


> Properly cured and good (strain)plant= Crystally bud and great taste/smoke!
> Just look at the (?) box link on the top of the page. all your big questions are answered there


no this is not a question some people have different methods as to what they do when curing or even adding flavor to their smoke. this thread is to talk about new ideas that people have tried or wanna try thnx tho


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Like spraying a different flavor onto bud? Thats just...wrong :/

If you want a different flavor, I add Sucanat into my water during the later stages of veg., and all of the flower stage including during the flush period. Sucanat is a raw-unrefined form of sugar, you can get it at any health food store for $2-$3/lb. It adds a caramel aroma/ taste to your buds to go with the natural aroma/taste your buds already have.


----------



## jeromy1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Like spraying a different flavor onto bud? Thats just...wrong :/
> 
> If you want a different flavor, I add Sucanat into my water during the later stages of veg., and all of the flower stage including during the flush period. Sucanat is a raw-unrefined form of sugar, you can get it at any health food store for $2-$3/lb. It adds a caramel aroma/ taste to your buds to go with the natural aroma/taste your buds already have.


sounds good! thats what i want to see in this thread different things people do.


----------



## HydroBandits (Feb 11, 2009)

An orange peel while curing makes the bud have a nice citrus taste and smell. Also keeps your bud from drying out


----------



## jeromy1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

now we got the hang of it.......


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 13, 2009)

HydroBandits said:


> An orange peel while curing makes the bud have a nice citrus taste and smell. Also keeps your bud from drying out


You can also use it to rehydrate bud that's overly dry by putting a small piece in the curing jar with the bud. Be sure and burp it.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 13, 2009)

molasses during flowerin i belive makes ur buds smell and taste a lil sweeter


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 14, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> molasses during flowerin i belive makes ur buds smell and taste a lil sweeter


I agree, I have a plant in flowering now that literally smells like candy. Its crazy.. Im sure it was the molasses. Its the same strain I grew last time but last time it smelled more like citrus


----------



## Budski (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> I agree, I have a plant in flowering now that literally smells like candy. Its crazy.. Im sure it was the molasses. Its the same strain I grew last time but last time it smelled more like citrus


Just regular molasses or blackstrap? is there a difference between the two?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 14, 2009)

Budski said:


> Just regular molasses or blackstrap? is there a difference between the two?


Yes, but not sure what it is but everyone says NOT to use regular molasses.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Feb 14, 2009)

The difference is "regualr" molasses is a product from the refining process of the cane, and Blackstrap molasses is the end result. Blackstrap is sweeter, darker, and thicker then "reg." molasses. Also its said the blackstrap has Vitamin D, Potassium, Iron, and Magnesium in it.


----------



## Budski (Feb 14, 2009)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> The difference is "regualr" molasses is a product from the refining process of the cane, and Blackstrap molasses is the end result. Blackstrap is sweeter, darker, and thicker then "reg." molasses. Also its said the blackstrap has Vitamin D, Potassium, Iron, and Magnesium in it.


When is a good time to start using?


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 14, 2009)

i use grandma's , its un-sulfered, thats what you want


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Feb 14, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy your avatar had me blowing on my screen tryin' to get the bug off...haha perhaps one too many bong hits...naaaa.

By the way Sucanat that I spoke oif earlier has full content of molasses, and its unrefined, so its in the blackstrap category.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucanat


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Feb 14, 2009)

Budski said:


> When is a good time to start using?


 Beginning of the flowering period. I wait till after the transition of 18/6 to 12/12 as caught up with the plant. Add 2-3 tsp. per gallon. If your making 2 gallons of nutes then add 4-6 tsp. of molasses into a clean sealable jar, then add hot water to that, and shake well. This will keep it from gooping up, and go evenly, then add that hot water to the rest of your cool water with nutes, and feed your adies.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 14, 2009)

kushking949 said:


> molasses during flowerin i belive makes ur buds smell and taste a lil sweeter


 
^^^^^^^^^yup


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 14, 2009)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> HomeGrownHairy your avatar had me blowing on my screen tryin' to get the bug off...haha perhaps one too many bong hits...naaaa.
> 
> By the way Sucanat that I spoke oif earlier has full content of molasses, and its unrefined, so its in the blackstrap category.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucanat


haha...Thanks, I like my little bug a lot...never to many hits


----------



## Budski (Feb 14, 2009)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Beginning of the flowering period. I wait till after the transition of 18/6 to 12/12 as caught up with the plant. Add 2-3 tsp. per gallon. If your making 2 gallons of nutes then add 4-6 tsp. of molasses into a clean sealable jar, then add hot water to that, and shake well. This will keep it from gooping up, and go evenly, then add that hot water to the rest of your cool water with nutes, and feed your adies.


Sounds good. But doesnt adding hot water raise the temp above room temp alot and isnt that not good,might cause alot of stress. 
I was going to use it while flushing before harvest. was told the same thing u guys are saying. but not using it at all during flower.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im talking a couple cups of hot/warm hot water. This is seperate for the rest of your water, and nut solution just to properly mix the molasses so it doesn't goop up on ya. then once the molasses is broken down in the warm water add that to the rest of your (2gallons in my example) solution of room temp water + nutes. Then feed to your girls. 2 cups of warm water wont change the temp of 2 gallons of room temp war=ter that much.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> i use grandma's , its un-sulfered, thats what you want


grandmas unsulphured molasses is what i use as well and u can ususlly find it in ur local grocery store


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 15, 2009)

Eh I heard that molassis is really bad for the root system. I know someone that tried that and he transplanted the plants and found his roots on both plants had a fungus growing. Lost both plants. Just be cautious if you insist on using it.


----------



## 420forever1289 (Jul 15, 2009)

HydroBandits said:


> An orange peel while curing makes the bud have a nice citrus taste and smell. Also keeps your bud from drying out


 
iv used apple slices they do basically the same thing to it.....ill only add it if my buds too dry.....u cant beat the natural taste of a bud......thats y i quit smokin cigs....much better taste


----------



## 420forever1289 (Jul 15, 2009)

ganjaluvr said:


> Eh I heard that molassis is really bad for the root system. I know someone that tried that and he transplanted the plants and found his roots on both plants had a fungus growing. Lost both plants. Just be cautious if you insist on using it.


actually iv heard the opposite...iv heard that it helps roots and helps prevent rot


----------



## rabidcow (Jul 15, 2009)

this guy in link gets plus reps often. scroll down to post #283, randy rockett https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show-29.html#post2573482


----------



## BlackHit (Jul 16, 2009)

Why wouldn't you want your herb to taste like herb in the first place?


----------



## rabidcow (Jul 16, 2009)

BlackHit said:


> Why wouldn't you want your herb to taste like herb in the first place?


its going to taste like herb anyways. but this thread asks how to make it taste good/better. so that is a flushing question i think. simply put if you dont flush you will have weed that tastes like weed and chemicals. so then whats the best flush? then you have to cure the weed after it drys. cuz it will taste a lil off if u dont cure. from what i have read curing also increaes potency as well.
long & short is, whats the best way to maxamize your product. 
so i am all ears, i am 10 dayss from harvesting my 2 auto dwarfs so i want to get the most out of my small yield.
grow on ppls


----------



## xstonedagainx (Jul 16, 2009)

420forever1289 said:


> iv used apple slices they do basically the same thing to it.....ill only add it if my buds too dry.....u cant beat the natural taste of a bud......thats y i quit smokin cigs....much better taste


tortilla= less moisture+ inert smell


----------



## MuddyWaters1989 (Feb 12, 2011)

Brer rabbit. Also a unsulphured full flavor malassas you can find at ur local store. And as far as the orange peel,apple,banana,ect all have done the same for me, only moisten the buds. Not much flavor at all. But if u want to moisten the bud with no smell or citrus acid added. Throw a slice of cucumber for garden fresh smell


----------



## xivex (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive done the orange peels a buncha times on random bagweed ive bought to freshen it up. It DOES impart a citrus smell taste to the buds. Slight, but present nonetheless... Be careful if you dont want them smelling like oranges. 

Wet brown paper sacks work wonders without smell or taste. Soak and saturate them in water. Roll them up and wring out excess moisture. Now stick rolled up bags into middle of jars. Leave a few hours and then pull em out and voila! 

Be careful with any of these methods as too much moisure = mold. Ive had it happen from sacks and oranges if you dont watch how long you leave em in there or monitor the humidity leves after you remove the bags for the next few days also. Doesnt have to mold right then. Can happen 4 days later, so watch it closely.

Also remember if its cold out humidity inside your jars is going to be way higher after this than if its hot out due to water holding capacity of warmer, low temps and moisure leads to high rH faster than high temps and moisture. Watch for mold!

X


----------

